# u want one?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*U want one?*

here is all u need...why they never sold it....why its ganna cost u over 75 g's...and how u can legally obtain one

http://www.skylinegtr.com/


check it out if u wanna know more


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: U want one?*



Un0 said:


> *here is all u need...why they never sold it....why its ganna cost u over 75 g's...and how u can legally obtain one
> 
> http://www.skylinegtr.com/
> 
> ...


You're kidding right?
People knew Motorex 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

i expect more from nissan owners. you shouldnt have to post that link in here. even the honda boys who think spark plugs are a engine mod as well as spark plug wires with no ignition amp know of MoToReX


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

and their spelling shows better schooling usually, but that's a different story.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol, the poor newbie got own3d


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

wonder if the 1985 200SX SE is the typo or does he really have one. could be a typo seeing how they are rare as heck.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Seva said:


> *and their spelling shows better schooling usually, but that's a different story. *


Ha Ha Ha....


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Seva said:


> *wonder if the 1985 200SX SE is the typo or does he really have one. could be a typo seeing how they are rare as heck. *


If he does.... I definitely wanna see pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

i sincerely hope that you were not referring to my spelling, being i spelt nothing wrong.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *i sincerely hope that you were not referring to my spelling, being i spelt nothing wrong. *


no, I was actually backing you up there, buddy.
and I was reffering to uNo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

sorry seva.. i take back all the nasty things i was thinking about you. ill even take those pins out of the internet voodoo dolls i put your name on lol ok lame joke im sorry. i dont know whats wrong with me and i promise there was no voo doo doll so your safe my friend later


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *sorry seva.. i take back all the nasty things i was thinking about you. ill even take those pins out of the internet voodoo dolls i put your name on lol ok lame joke im sorry. i dont know whats wrong with me and i promise there was no voo doo doll so your safe my friend later *


phew that would explain the pains...that or the hangover from yesterday...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

anyone really know why the skyling isnt here ?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Benjigil said:


> *anyone really know why the skyling isnt here ? *


anyone really know what the skyling is?


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *lol, the poor newbie got own3d *


you'll get owned some day....you don't even have 200 post yet. (Hey I just registered but I know about motorex!)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *you'll get owned some day....you don't even have 200 post yet. (Hey I just registered but I know about motorex!) *


he's pretty active on b15sentra.net and a lot of people from there know people from here and these are relatively new boards, so that's what he meant i think.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i know he's on b15. He's in my car club. I know him personally, I was just trying to rag him.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Too bad there's no such thing as a 1985 200SX SE. Only 87 and 88, if you're talking S12's.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know I'll never be own3d.... except maybe for posting this.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *you'll get owned some day....you don't even have 200 post yet. (Hey I just registered but I know about motorex!) *


don't make me fly down there and smack you po boy!


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

fly? is your car broke?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no I'm just saying I could jump in a plane and fly myself down there to smack you, that I don't need to drive =)


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

ahh...hey we need to start a thread on here about the club. Maybe we could find a 350 in florida that would want to join.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go for it.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

ok i'll get to it at some point


----------

